# Old school v. new: What would you ideally get in around the house tools



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, basics first. It amazes me how many crappy simple tools I run across in client homes. Invest in a good set of screwdrivers and a real hammer just to start! 

And get a decent and safe ladder or two! 

You will also need nicely finished cast metal and machined items like nail sets, wire cutters, pliers, needle nose pliers, channel locks, vicegrips, pipe wrenches, basin wrench, etc. If you need sockets for anything get good lifetime warranted ones and a ratchet to go with them (I have had Craftsman tools for decades). Same for box or open end wrenches. 

You can never have too many clamps of different sizes and types. 

Get at least a socket tester, voltage tester and continuity tester. Or, invest $50 for a halfway decent multi-tester (or up to $300 or more for the real deal if you can afford it). I use a romex and wire stripper a lot but I do not know that the everyday homeowner would.

I think a small rechargeable screwdriver sitting ready to go on a counter somewhere is very useful. Also, if the drill and driver combo that came with your kit is mediocre, do get a better one. You will use it a lot. Buy case hardened screw bits and drivers for the thing and get good drill bits too. 

Sounds like you have the saw situation covered. Be looking for orbital sanders. 

Get a real level, carpenter's square, etc. A strong flat bar is a must. 

I do a lot of hanging of things for galleries and find some of the new measuring and laser line tools to be very useful. But please bite the bullet and pay the price for a measuring tape of quality. 

Buy nice painting tools and especially decent brushes.


----------



## jkolantern (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the reply sdester. I wasnt' so much asking about how to start a tool collection but more of a for buying stuff, what is a boy they don't make them like they used to item, and what is a boy, I'm glad they don't make them like they used to because they used to totally suck!

For example, it seems like one of, if not the, admitted gold standard for radial arm saws is a 60s or earlier Dewalt. Most seem to think those are better in most ways than almost anything you'll find today.

I'm just curious as to what else people think falls in the category of old is generally better (if well maintained) and what is something where you're better off, if you can afford it, going new (like rechargables, which seem to get better each passing year).


----------



## Han'D' (Apr 7, 2009)

I love my Bostitch pancake compressor. Came with finish nailer and I have spent a couple bucks on grinder, pneumatic grease gun and some other toys that have proved invaluable around the house...

I have a modest collection of tools and am always looking for something new...You'll find you will navigate twd what you need over time. Keep eye out at flea markets for the 'find'. I have two Dewalts that cost next to nothing...Luv me some DeWalt!!

Good luck and remember to take care of what takes care of you!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think tools are one of those things where constant improvement has had to take place, or sales would not be made. In a lot of cases, people only buy new tools because there is now something better. Sure, occassionally you break/lose something, but I would venture to say the majority of tool purchases are "upgrades." If tools weren't constantly improving, there would be fewer upgrade purchases.

Comparing power tools from even just a decade ago, they are lighter, stronger, more powerful, and safer than they were then. Other things equal (like price & condition), I would typically choose the newer tool over an older one every time.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I see that there are cheaper versions of this type of tool now (like the Dremel in the pop up ads on this page) which would be good for the DIY person. I have had my Fein multi-purpose tool for over five years now and use it as much as anything else I own save for my drill/driver perhaps. It is pricey and the cost continues with the consumables like blades but it more than pays for itself over and over. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000U8S3QA


----------



## cdat (Mar 8, 2008)

jkolantern said:


> For example, it seems like one of, if not the, admitted gold standard for radial arm saws is a 60s or earlier Dewalt. Most seem to think those are better in most ways than almost anything you'll find today.


I have two of those sitting in my shed right now collecting dust. They are good. Too bad my 3rd one is still so good, I don't need to swap them out.


----------



## cdat (Mar 8, 2008)

I always (ok, 99% of the time), buy the good old American made professional grade tool.


----------



## Salem747 (Oct 16, 2009)

One simple phrase "Paslode Fuel Framing Nailer" This thing is awesome. "New" technology of a potato gun connected to a framing nailer!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Salem747 said:


> One simple phrase "Paslode Fuel Framing Nailer" This thing is awesome. "New" technology of a potato gun connected to a framing nailer!


Wow! A blast from the past! I introduced this product for Paslode in a PR life. I thought it was a wonderful advance and am glad to hear the concept stuck. We did affectionately call it the "Fart and Nail" for the smell the cartridges gave off though. Use with a window open!

I put myself through school in part by designing and building outdoor furniture and features like decks and trellises, fences and such. I would have loved a gas powered nailer for such things! As it was I had to walk miles barefoot in the snow and use a long framing hammer.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Vise's and anvils (if you need/desire an anvil that is) are best if you find an old one from a metal shop that is shutting down orsomething similar, the new ones, even expensive ones, just don't seem to hold up


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

I've been using tools professionally as a [framing] carpenter, remodeler, and on 18-wheelers since I was knee high to a bullfrog, er... well about 16 years now, and I honestly can't think of anything that I'd rather have the "old" version of. I have however returned 2 cordless kits in the last 30 days. 1 was a Ryobi 18v Li-ion drill/impact driver/flashlight that a component died on during home use (full frame replacement of [4] windows) and a Ridgid 12v Li-ion sub-compact drill/light that the drill died on. It died installing a wire closet-organizer. I never had a NiCd or NiMh drill die so quick.


----------



## Salem747 (Oct 16, 2009)

Most of my power tools are Dewalt, I have had good luck with them. One great tool that I have had for about a year is a cordless 1/4" impact drill, this thing is awesome! I bought a Makita impact toolkit to go with it, it came with drill bits and socket adapters along with a whole bunch of driver bits. I rarely use my regular drill anymore, usually only when someone is over and we are both working with drills.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> Vise's and anvils (if you need/desire an anvil that is) are best if you find an old one from a metal shop that is shutting down orsomething similar, the new ones, even expensive ones, just don't seem to hold up


Yep. I was trying to get at this point with my comment about getting good pliers and so forth. I don't know why, but nobody seems able to cast and tool metal anymore. Nothing worse than a vice or its jaws that fracture when you need it most. 

And by the way, I used to do product returns and rebuild ratchets for Sears for a time. The company really does stand behind its lifetime warranties on tools and things. It was not uncommon to see someone coming in with a set of ratchets and even sockets (in dreadful shape) obviously purchased at garage sales for no questions asked replacement. I am sure Sears doesn't want a habit made of such things but keep your eyes open for Craftsman tools when wandering around sales.


----------



## Salem747 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have always appreciated Craftsman hand tools. Some may disagree but I find it hard to believe that Snap-On or MAC are 6 times better than Craftsman and deserve 6 times the dollars. Somebody has to pay for a guy to drive around all day peddling tools!!!


----------



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

I've used DeWalt since I started out, the dw359k circ saw is primo, but I'll buy anything to try it out. Speaking of Craftsman... I guess I have one old-school preference which is wood-handled framing hammers. The big nasty california framer on a hatchet handle used to be my fave and Sears would actually replace the hammer if/when the handle broke. Not just give you a new handle to slip in, but a full replacement. I did that a couple times, but a nicely broke in head is worth putting a new stick in a few times. 

The Q.C. seems to be going downhill in goods and services these days. I've bought a few tools that I took for granted to be made of tool steel that looked like cast iron of poor quality on the broken surfaces recently.


----------

